# LCD Monitor cycling through colors



## smzee27 (Aug 19, 2008)

I have a MAG Innovision LT464s 14" LCD Monitor.
Here's the problem:
Whenever I plug in the power it automatically just keeps cycling through various colors, with nothing else except what seems like firmware information on the top left (SmartASIC V:1.1C LTM14C506). The power light just keeps blinking orange (which is usually when it's off/on standby) and none of the buttons, even the power button, do anything. The only way to turn it off is to unplug the power. The monitor is way past its warranty (I bought it 6 or 7 years ago). I've tried plugging the video connection to both the motherboard's onboard connection as well as the PCI-E video card. I've also unplugged/replugged the monitor a few times but nothing seems to be working.
I vaguely remember this problem coming up before but it fixed itself somehow.

Now I'm thinking that the monitor was simply damaged:
I recently moved to another country and a lot of my stuff (including the computer and monitor) came here a week ago by cargo ship. The boxes were likely mishandled (even though I made sure to pack everything nice and tight, with cushion and everything). But I really hope that's not the case and that this problem is unrelated to physical damage. When I initially started to set up the monitor and PC system again, the monitor just displayed a "No Signal" message (normal when it's not getting a signal from the computer). But when I turned the computer on, the problems began. The screen went blank. My dad pressed the power button and a few others a couple of times and the color cycling problem began.

Hope I can get some help here. I can take the monitor to a repairer but I'd rather try and get this solved myself, mainly because repairs here take a hell of a long time. I'm typing this through my laptop which fortunately I brought with me instead of trusting the damn shippers:upset:


----------



## pink_panther (May 30, 2008)

IMHO just buy a new LCD monitor... 14" is damn small, you can buy a 17" LDC monitor for like 200 bucks...


----------



## smzee27 (Aug 19, 2008)

Already plan on doing that, but it would be quite a waste to just let the one I have rust away.


----------

